# piriton for dogs



## spudrussell

hi im new here,im currently owned by two jack russells one of which sneezes a lot over summer,his eyes have started to weep a little,we think its hayfever but he wont take tablets. does anyone out there know of anything liquid we could use? would appreciate your answers, many thanks.


----------



## smokeybear

Piriton do a syrup with the same antihistamine ingredient as the tablets.


----------



## spudrussell

hi smokey bear, thanks for your help,is it the human variety or does it have to be animal,excuse ignorance,many thanks!


----------



## smokeybear

humans but do not tell the pharmacist you want it for dogs............


----------



## spudrussell

many thanks!youre gent!


----------



## smokeybear

spudrussell said:


> many thanks!youre gent!


I can assure you I am not!


----------



## Burrowzig

My vet said 1/4 piriton tablet per 10k of dog....


----------



## smokeybear

Depends on the size of the dog and the strength of the tablet.

The vet who runs the National Certificate in Canine First Aid advises the following dosage:

Piriton (or Chlorphenamine Maleate to use the generic term) the dose is:

4 &#8211; 8 mg large dog x 2 a day
2 &#8211; 4 mg small dog x 2 a day 

Piriteze is (generic name ceterizine) it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate.

Cetirizine has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects


----------



## Quinzell

smokeybear said:


> I can assure you I am not!


Hehe sorry, this did make me giggle!

Yep....+1 to don't tell the pharmacist what you want it for. I had a really stupid conversation with one because I initially said it was for my dog. I thought he was going to call the police!


----------



## GoldenShadow

smokeybear said:


> Depends on the size of the dog and the strength of the tablet.
> 
> The vet who runs the National Certificate in Canine First Aid advises the following dosage:
> 
> Piriton (or Chlorphenamine Maleate to use the generic term) the dose is:
> 
> 4  8 mg large dog x 2 a day
> 2  4 mg small dog x 2 a day
> 
> Piriteze is (generic name ceterizine) it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate.
> 
> Cetirizine has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects


Glad you posted this I've been wondering for ages what 'proper' recommended dosages are. Rupert (30kgs) gets 4mg 3 x a day.

OP, my dog wont eat piriton tabs as they are but if I hide them in a bit of peanut butter or jam or honey he soon changes his mind


----------



## Spellweaver

smokeybear said:


> Depends on the size of the dog and the strength of the tablet.
> 
> The vet who runs the National Certificate in Canine First Aid advises the following dosage:
> 
> Piriton (or Chlorphenamine Maleate to use the generic term) the dose is:
> 
> 4 - 8 mg large dog x 2 a day
> 2 - 4 mg small dog x 2 a day


This is quite a dangerous way to recommed a dosage of a medication. What do you class as a large dog? An OES? A Rottie? A St Bernard? A Great Dane? Some very different weights and sizes there. And what would you class as a small dog? A Jack Russell? A Pug? A Papillon? Think of the difrerence in wieght between a pug and a papillon - they should not be on the same dose of medication.



Burrowzig said:


> My vet said 1/4 piriton tablet per 10k of dog....


Now this is the correct way to do it - mg/per kg body weight.

0.5mg/per kg body weight taken twice daily is the recommended _maximum_ dosage of chlorphenamine for dogs. (And, as Burrowzig said, 1/4 of a tablet per 10kg of dog, taken twice daily, is usual). Much more accurate (and much less chance of overdosage) than using the airy-fairy "large dog/small dog" guide.


----------



## smokeybear

Spellweaver said:


> This is quite a dangerous way to recommed a dosage of a medication. What do you class as a large dog? An OES? A Rottie? A St Bernard? A Great Dane? Some very different weights and sizes there. And what would you class as a small dog? A Jack Russell? A Pug? A Papillon? Think of the difrerence in wieght between a pug and a papillon - they should not be on the same dose of medication.
> 
> Now this is the correct way to do it - mg/per kg body weight.
> 
> 0.5mg/per kg body weight taken twice daily is the recommended maximum dosage of chlorphenamine for dogs. (And, as Burrowzig said, this works out to 1/4 of a tablet per 10kg of dog, taken twice daily). Much more accurate (and much less chance of overdosage) than using the airy-fairy "large dog/small dog" guide.


I am afraid it is not dangerous at all, but I will be sure to pass on your comments (based no doubt on your vast veterinary knowledge and expertise) to the vet (allopathic/homoepathic/holistic) who recommends this approach.

It is quite realistic as for example many owners have no idea of their dog's weight.

In any case what SHOULD be done is of course NEVER seek any sort of veterinary advice from a forum but from one's own vet.

As you have no idea of the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience of other posters.

So NOBODY should be giving any health advice at all unless they post with their full real name and health professional credentials which are all checkable with the RCVS.


----------



## Spellweaver

smokeybear said:


> I am afraid it is not dangerous at all, but I will be sure to pass on your comments (based no doubt on your vast veterinary knowledge and expertise) to the vet (allopathic/homoepathic/holistic) who recommends this approach.
> 
> It is quite realistic as for example many owners have no idea of their dog's weight.
> 
> In any case what SHOULD be done is of course NEVER seek any sort of veterinary advice from a forum but from one's own vet.
> 
> As you have no idea of the skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience of other posters.
> 
> So NOBODY should be giving any health advice at all unless they post with their full real name and health professional credentials which are all checkable with the RCVS.


Or unless they are a pharmacy technician - which I am - and if you want to pm me I'll give you my name so that you can check on the GPhC register of pharmacy technicians.

Some of us posters actually know what we are talking about instead of pretending we know everything about anything. 

And anyway, in your eagerness to try to try to belittle me, did you not notice I was merely endorsing what Burrowzig's vet had said?


----------



## smokeybear

Spellweaver said:


> Or unless they are a pharmacy technician - which I am - and if you want to pm me I'll give you my name so that you can check on the GPhC register of pharmacy technicians.
> 
> Some of us posters actually know what we are talking about instead of pretending we know everything about anything.


But you are still not a vet who prescribes medication for animals, there is a big difference (last time I checked).


----------



## Spellweaver

smokeybear said:


> But you are still not a vet who prescribes medication for animals, there is a big difference (last time I checked).


No, I am a person who is qualified to recommend medication and dosages of medication to people who come to buy things for their pets, and to check dosages on prescriptions wirtten by vets. As such, I have to have up to date and accurate knowledge about these things. I think you need to heed your own posts about not knowing the qualifications and experience of people who post on here.

And, btw, in your eagerness to try to appear clever, did you not notice I was agreeing with what Burrowzig's *VET* said?


----------



## GoldenShadow

Spellweaver said:


> Or unless they are a pharmacy technician - which I am - and if you want to pm me I'll give you my name so that you can check on the GPhC register of pharmacy technicians.
> 
> Some of us posters actually know what we are talking about instead of pretending we know everything about anything.
> 
> And anyway, in your eagerness to try to try to belittle me, did you not notice I was merely endorsing what Burrowzig's vet had said?


Spellweaver out of interest do you know what sizes of piriton exist? Rupert gets 4mg 3 x a day and they are whole tabs. So for Burrowzig's 1/4 tab per 10kg that's only 6mg a day but he gets 12mg, so I guess there might be other sizes too unless people break them?

I meant to ask my vets last time I went what the dosages are based on etc but I forgot.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner

I give mine piriton, but because of the different opinions of people about how to work out the dosage, i dont give advice on it! Even though i am qualified on canine first aid, i should not advise on the dosages of medications, this is for a vet to do. 

You should ALWAYS ask a vet about the dosage, there are many different theories on the dosage of medications. Your vet is the only one who really knows the correct dosage. 

But yes you can use it on pets, just ask your vet for the dosage required.


----------



## Spellweaver

GoldenShadow said:


> Spellweaver out of interest do you know what sizes of piriton exist? Rupert gets 4mg 3 x a day and they are whole tabs. So for Burrowzig's 1/4 tab per 10kg that's only 6mg a day but he gets 12mg, so I guess there might be other sizes too unless people break them?
> 
> I meant to ask my vets last time I went what the dosages are based on etc but I forgot.


Tablets are 4mg (this is the only strength available to buy over the counter in the UK, although it is possible that there may be a veterinary preparation with a smaller strength - not being a vet I wouldn't know that!) and liquid is 2mg in 5ml. So for a 6mg dose, you would either give one and a half tablets, or 15ml of liquid.


----------



## paddyjulie

Mavis has 1 to 2 4mg a day... I buy allercalm as its a lot cheaper, but the same as piriton...


----------



## Nikkisun

Ok, I'm confused (doesn't take much admittedly)!!

My dog weighs 12kg

If I go with the 1/4 tablet per 10kg then if the tablets are 4mg then that's 1mg

If I go with 0.5mg per kg then that's 6mg (12mg if taken twice a day)

If I go by the small/large dog recommendations then its 2-4mg twice a day (potentially 8mg per day)

There's a lot of difference!!


----------



## paddyjulie

I think it's probably best to ask advice from your vet first , I was advised by my vet to give Mavis piriton if I hadn't there is no way I would give it to her like I do on a regular basis , I just buy it myself now as I can get it a lot cheaper


----------



## kat&molly

smokeybear said:


> Depends on the size of the dog and the strength of the tablet.
> 
> The vet who runs the National Certificate in Canine First Aid advises the following dosage:
> 
> Piriton (or Chlorphenamine Maleate to use the generic term) the dose is:
> 
> 4  8 mg large dog x 2 a day
> 2  4 mg small dog x 2 a day
> 
> Piriteze is (generic name ceterizine) it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate.
> 
> Cetirizine has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects


I cant get Piriton here, but there is another called Humex. Cetrizine10mg. Are these ok? Not suprisingly the pharmasist said no so I haven't risked it.


----------



## Spellweaver

Nikkisun said:


> Ok, I'm confused (doesn't take much admittedly)!!
> 
> My dog weighs 12kg
> 
> If I go with the 1/4 tablet per 10kg then if the tablets are 4mg then that's 1mg
> 
> If I go with 0.5mg per kg then that's 6mg (12mg if taken twice a day)
> 
> If I go by the small/large dog recommendations then its 2-4mg twice a day (potentially 8mg per day)
> 
> There's a lot of difference!!


First of all, forget the small dog/large dog recommendations - that is so inaccurate as to be dangerous. As I said earlier, how big is a big dog? How small is a small dog?

1/4 of a tablet per 10kg is the _normal _dose.

0.5mg per kg is the _maximum_ dose that you can go to if symptoms are severe.

Hope that helps to clear it up.  (apologies because I realise my first post didn't explain this very well and I've gone back and edited it)

However, as Paddyjulie so rightly points out, you really should be advised by your vet before you give chlorphenamine to your dog (and especially if you are giving more than the normal dose), just in case your dog has any underlying conditions where chlorphenamine would be used with caution or contra-indicated, such as enlarged prostate, any underlying disease that could cause urinary retention, a susceptibility to angle-closure glaucoma, or duodenal obstruction. (These are some examples; this list is not inclusive).

You also need to be aware that the larger the dose, the higher the incidence of side effects such as drowsiness, dry mouth, blurred vision, headache, gastro-intestinal disturbances and - less common but possible - tremor, convulsions, angioedema, bronchospasm, blood disorders, liver dysfunction, angle-closure glaucoma. (These are some examples; this list is not inclusive).

So initial vet input is essential before you give your dog chlorphenamine, and so is accuracy in dosage.


----------



## Nikkisun

Spellweaver said:


> First of all, forget the small dog/large dog recommendations - that is so inaccurate as to be dangerous. As I said earlier, how big is a big dog? How small is a small dog?
> 
> 1/4 of a tablet per 10kg is the _normal _dose.
> 
> 0.5mg per kg is the _maximum_ dose that you can go to if symptoms are severe.
> 
> Hope that helps to clear it up.  (apologies because I realise my first post didn't explain this very well and I've gone back and edited it)
> 
> However, as Paddyjulie so rightly points out, you really should be advised by your vet before you give chlorphenamine to your dog (and especially if you are giving more than the normal dose), just in case your dog has any underlying conditions where chlorphenamine would be used with caution or contra-indicated, such as enlarged prostate, any underlying disease that could cause urinary retention, a susceptibility to angle-closure glaucoma, or duodenal obstruction. (These are some examples; this list is not inclusive).
> 
> You also need to be aware that the larger the dose, the higher the incidence of side effects such as drowsiness, dry mouth, blurred vision, headache, gastro-intestinal disturbances and - less common but possible - tremor, convulsions, angioedema, bronchospasm, blood disorders, liver dysfunction, angle-closure glaucoma. (These are some examples; this list is not inclusive).
> 
> So initial vet input is essential before you give your dog chlorphenamine, and so is accuracy in dosage.


Thanks - I'm going to pop to the vets to ask the question - just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## chichi

For those with very small breeds....I was told By my Vet to give my 6lb Chihuahua 0.5 ml of Piriton Syrup every 8 hours or 4 hourly max.... if necessary. 

I should say that she was taken to the Vet and checked over for a severe skin reaction. The Vet gave her an antihistamine injection but the following morning the skin flared again. As it was a Sunday I called my Vet and the dosage above was given to me. All cleared up after a few days and the 8 hourly doses worked well.

I totally agree that small dog/large dog doses are likely to cause problems. I always calculate any medicines by weight of dog. After all...a 12lb dog is a small dog but 3 of my smaller dogs put together only just weigh 12lbs.


----------



## GoldenShadow

I guess its important that we all make sure we check with our vets before we give anything like this, even on a regular basis. Rupert gets Piriton as opposed to anything else because it goes on the insurance and its the type of drug my vets have in 24/7 so it doesn't need ordering.


----------



## radioman

I have a Jack Russell female 11 years old; she weighs 6 and a quarter kg's. My vet recommended her to take half of a piriton 4mg tablet i.e. 2mg in morning and 2mg at night, as and when required. Sometimes I just give her 2mg at night, as she seems more prone to itching/licking in her basket at night. It just seems to settle her and take the urge out of itching etc..

I also make use of Malaseb Shampoo; its prescription only via the vet or online.

Flamazine cream is very good as well; that vet prescribe that as well. Especially when the skin gets very red/raw looking from the contant licking/itching. Its anti bacterial I believe.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tasha30

my vet reccomended fifi takes 1/4 tab twice daily so that would be 1mg twice a day,she is 6.4kg at the moment (if i remember rightly what vet said her weight was haha) but she was slightly underweight when we first got her aswell so another weighing on wednesday might change it.


----------



## Sarah355

Cheap Piriton - http://pharmacy2u.co.uk


----------



## Denise alf and black jack

My 6 year old male chihuahua Alfie gets hay fever and my vet said to give him 4 mg of piriton in the evening and it last till the next day


----------



## havoc

For anyone with a large dog this is the cheapest way I've found of buying it
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Piriton-Tablets-4mg-pack-of-500/productinfo/PIRITON/

They are reasonably long dated (a couple of years or so) so will see you through a couple of hay fever seasons and at that price it doesn't break your heart if you don't use them all up before they go out of date.


----------



## Jannor

havoc said:


> For anyone with a large dog this is the cheapest way I've found of buying it
> http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Piriton-Tablets-4mg-pack-of-500/productinfo/PIRITON/
> 
> They are reasonably long dated (a couple of years or so) so will see you through a couple of hay fever seasons and at that price it doesn't break your heart if you don't use them all up before they go out of date.


They're cheap! I pay nearly £4 for 30 in Boots. I've just compared the packet and these seem exactly the same. Do you think they'd be okay for people?

I don't have a dog, I read dog threads because I help out with dad's dog and knowledge is helpful.

IGNORE ME - have just realised they are people meds - I just saw Hyperdrug and thought they only sold pet meds as I've got flea/wormers from there before.


----------



## havoc

Jannor said:


> I've just compared the packet and these seem exactly the same. Do you think they'd be okay for people?


They are exactly the same - they are branded Piriton. And as for people, I was going to add the line that my dog and I now share hay fever meds


----------



## yllas

My GSD/Rough Collie cross is allegic to collars (any sort) she has been treated with Apoquel (Oclacitinbas) 10.8mg once daily for 5 days at a time during each flare up. Her collar was left on accidently by my dog walker and as she is long haired I didn't spot it for several days - hence another flare up.
The vet insists on a new consultation (£50) every time she requires more tablets. I am going to try her on Piriton. So will a dog weighing 25Kg get away with taking 2mg once a day or do I really have to give her 2.5mg. I would prefer to try once daily to start with to see if she has side affects and also to see if it will be sufficient to work.


----------



## JoanneF

What is it in the collar that she is allergic to - can't you just change the material of the collar?


----------



## yllas

I have tried every collar going, even bamboo. She now only has a choker chain (which I hate on principle!)


----------



## havoc

My dog weighs a LOT more than yours and I only give one Piriton if needed and I like to give it in the evening because a side effect is drowsiness. That way I still get my normal dog through the day. The vet would happily see me give two twice a day but I prefer to keep it to the minimum.


----------



## lullabydream

yllas said:


> I have tried every collar going, even bamboo. She now only has a choker chain (which I hate on principle!)


Are you sure it's not the metal in the collar or tag which your dog is reacting to? It's usually the most common culprit when it comes to collars, rather than the collar itself so using a choke chain which is all metal could make it flare up a lot


----------



## JoanneF

Odd. Allergies would be to a substance, not an item. What are the signs that make it look like an allergy?


----------



## yllas

havoc said:


> My dog weighs a LOT more than yours and I only give one Piriton if needed and I like to give it in the evening because a side effect is drowsiness. That way I still get my normal dog through the day. The vet would happily see me give two twice a day but I prefer to keep it to the minimum.


Thanks Havoc - I will try that tomorrow.


----------

